# False bottom and wall finished.



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I got the fake wall and false bottom with the pool done up last night.
Today I'll be covering it with weed cloth and putting the gravel in the pool at 1/4" space I left all around the glass to cover the false bottom.


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting concept. Probably not anything new, but I haven't seen building up the sides of your false bottom with the egg crate as well. That would probably allow you to hide the false bottom with some rock or sand or something later on correct? I may have to give that a try. Is there a benefit in cutting out a water hole in the eggcrate as you have done?


----------



## Dartkart01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am new to vivs aswell. I believe that whole is a future water feature..

I have also seen them built this way in instructional videos.. it makes sense.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

yep the hole will be where the water pond is.
I'll have more pictures soon when I'm finished with the weed cloth placed in.


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm very interested to see how you do that, and if you can, please detail that operation out in pics as well (if you don't mind) I've been planning a small pond that would be at the bottom of a drip wall in the back of my aquarium, but I was going to use a plastic bowl that is about an inch and a half high that is normally used for my son's baby food. I siliconed the whole thing (over a few hours) and dipped and pressed in volcanic rock pellets into the side. It looks okay I suppose, and would be covered on the sides by whatever substrate I'd be using, but I would have to rely on it overflowing out the back of the little "pool" and under my eggcrate. Sounds easier to just cut it out of the eggcrate!


----------



## Ed Holder (Sep 26, 2008)

Looking good so far Ziggi! What is the length of that tank? The reason i ask is it looks like you could use a few more PVC supports under the egg crate, By the time you ad your medium, plants and/or furnishings you'll have quite a bit of weight on there.
Just a thought.

Ed


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Building up the sides of the false bottom will allow me to hide it with rock exactly as you stated. And cutting out the whole for the water pond is more for looks and if the frogs use it then great, I don't think PDF's actually "benefit" from it so to speak but I've asked other members and I've heard nothing but positive reply's as to using a water pond such as that one.



Yarak_Eric said:


> Interesting concept. Probably not anything new, but I haven't seen building up the sides of your false bottom with the egg crate as well. That would probably allow you to hide the false bottom with some rock or sand or something later on correct? I may have to give that a try. Is there a benefit in cutting out a water hole in the eggcrate as you have done?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I did not take pictures along the way sorry  but I can tell you exactly how I did it all if you like. It's fairly simple actually.
The pond is exactly 1 1/2 inches deep just like your dish and when gravel is filled in it will be a little less then that so no danger of the frogs drowning I don't think.

I just drew what I wanted to pond to look like, cut it out with a pair of pliers, then I created a wall all around the pond and I will cover it with the weed cloth. Reason for me doing this is that the gravel will be placed inside the pond and making walls like that will allow me to keep the gravel in and not travel all across the tank.

I will upload pictures now of how it looks with the cloth.




Yarak_Eric said:


> I'm very interested to see how you do that, and if you can, please detail that operation out in pics as well (if you don't mind) I've been planning a small pond that would be at the bottom of a drip wall in the back of my aquarium, but I was going to use a plastic bowl that is about an inch and a half high that is normally used for my son's baby food. I siliconed the whole thing (over a few hours) and dipped and pressed in volcanic rock pellets into the side. It looks okay I suppose, and would be covered on the sides by whatever substrate I'd be using, but I would have to rely on it overflowing out the back of the little "pool" and under my eggcrate. Sounds easier to just cut it out of the eggcrate!


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

The tank is 36"x18".
And I though I had enough pvc supports as I placed quite a bit of pressure with both my hands, but just to be on the safe side I'll add another 2-3...it's $1.20 per foot so lol I won't go cheap then have the whole thing fall on me.
Thanks for the suggestion 



Ed Holder said:


> Looking good so far Ziggi! What is the length of that tank? The reason i ask is it looks like you could use a few more PVC supports under the egg crate, By the time you ad your medium, plants and/or furnishings you'll have quite a bit of weight on there.
> Just a thought.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

I just really like the idea of being able to cut it INTO the eggcrate, the way that I was setting it up was going to be having the bowl "pool" on top of the eggcrate and having it buried in my substrate. I'm not sure if I like that idea, but I know that I'm a fan of yours. I may run that buy the guy that's helping me in my build. Would love to see updated pics.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

this is it with the weed cloth placed.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

My next step is to place my drain pipe so I can drain out the water when I need to.
I'll simply do this with a piece of PVC piping coming out the top to create an entrance for my hose, but wait until I show you how I cover it up  Genius Idea!

I will also apply great stuff all around the pool to create a sort of ledge to help keep the soil out of the water as much as possible, a small bump will help this I believe.


----------



## Dartkart01 (Feb 26, 2009)

how will you access your filter? or pump?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

no filter no pump in this set up.
Building my first viv so keeping it simple then moving on to more complicated things with the next. Water levels on the bottom of the tank will be what level my pond is.


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

So I'm assuming with no filter or pump, you're not having a water feature? Not knowing anything myself, will the standing water be able to maintain clean conditions? Also, how did you patch the cloth into the curvature of your mini pond? Did you have to cut and sew it?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

No filter and no pump, but yes a water feature.
The standing water will prob have build up of protein skin on top which is not the end of the world, doesn't look at that great but not harmful to the frogs.
And also I will do weekly water changes when the water gets a bit dirty.
Also having live plants, moss and such will filter most of the crappy water with the roots ect...
No worries hehe.

And the cloth is just hot glued there, I have large pieces over lapping and I glued other pieces all together to make sure no wholes where exposed, once the gravel is placed that will keep it into place.

More pictures of some more updates to come soon.



Yarak_Eric said:


> So I'm assuming with no filter or pump, you're not having a water feature? Not knowing anything myself, will the standing water be able to maintain clean conditions? Also, how did you patch the cloth into the curvature of your mini pond? Did you have to cut and sew it?


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

No filter or pump will be needed if he's not having any moving water. The high load of plants that most of us use should filter the water just fine with the help of regular water changes. Have fun.

Darn, He beat me to it.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good, if i were you i woudl drill the tank if you haven't already for easier water changes, it would be a pain to have to scoop the water out.


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd probably recommend having at least a coupling installed behind some sort of feature that runs through your eggcrate so that you can get a pump to pump it out, maybe not though I'm sure you've probably determined what will be easiest. (Says the guy who's never done any of this yet!)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Ziggi said:


> And also I will do weekly water changes when the water gets a bit dirty.
> Also having live plants, moss and such will filter most of the crappy water with the roots ect...
> .


Depending on the organic load that gets into the water (which is going to depend in part on the substrate) you might have to do water changes more frequently to prevent the buildup and release of hydrogen sulphide. This will probably be the biggest concern during the tank grow in time until the plants get really established at which time you can decrease the frequency of water changes. 

Ed


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Told you guys I wasn't finished hehe that I had more pictures coming.
I installed a piece of PVC that will stick out 2" off the surface of the egg crate where I can easily go in with a syphon and get all the water I need. I have a crafty idea how I covered this up so that's why the pictures are coming.
No need to scoop any water out, not going through that trouble.



Julio said:


> looks good, if i were you i woudl drill the tank if you haven't already for easier water changes, it would be a pain to have to scoop the water out.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

This is where I need to learn more about vivs, I am at loss when it comes to bio stuff like that and have never grown plants enough to have a good base knowledge on it. The only substrate I was planning to use is 2-3" of coco fiber/plantation soil, those coco bricks you can get for 5$...I wasn't planning on using anything else. 
In the time the tank airs out and the plants grow do you recommend keeping the same type temperature humidity as when the frogs would be in or should I leave a slight crack for aeration while the plants are growing to decrease the build up of hydrogen sulphide ect...
Thx 



Ed said:


> Depending on the organic load that gets into the water (which is going to depend in part on the substrate) you might have to do water changes more frequently to prevent the buildup and release of hydrogen sulphide. This will probably be the biggest concern during the tank grow in time until the plants get really established at which time you can decrease the frequency of water changes.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Yarak_Eric (Jan 8, 2009)

Ziggi said:


> Told you guys I wasn't finished hehe that I had more pictures coming.
> I installed a piece of PVC that will stick out 2" off the surface of the egg crate where I can easily go in with a syphon and get all the water I need. I have a crafty idea how I covered this up so that's why the pictures are coming.
> No need to scoop any water out, not going through that trouble.


Yeah thats what I was trying to recommend, just not in that much clarity. (Brain's turned off this morning) I'm looking forward to seeing how you hide it as I'll probably be doing something similiar but will have an air lifter pump hidden in my background as well.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't wait to see your set up as well Eric 
Always fun to see other people ideas and use it somehow.
Next viv I'll make is for my red eye tree frogs, that one will have a water fall pond area and filtration system, I think they need it a little bit more then PDF's for breeding reasons ect... Should be another fun challenge.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I would defiantly find some other things to ad to your substrate, straigh coco fiber is going to stay much to moist for alot of plants, you need something that allows for more drainage 
..
I'd do a search on ABG mix

Also I have had alot of success with Shultz orchid mix, I just add some coco fiber and sphagnum to it and it's good to go..




Ziggi said:


> This is where I need to learn more about vivs, I am at loss when it comes to bio stuff like that and have never grown plants enough to have a good base knowledge on it. The only substrate I was planning to use is 2-3" of coco fiber/plantation soil, those coco bricks you can get for 5$...I wasn't planning on using anything else.
> In the time the tank airs out and the plants grow do you recommend keeping the same type temperature humidity as when the frogs would be in or should I leave a slight crack for aeration while the plants are growing to decrease the build up of hydrogen sulphide ect...
> Thx


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks I'll do a search on ABG mix and also check out the orchid mix...wouldn't the orchid mix have fertilizers and supplementation in the soil though that would be harmful to the frogs?


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

The Schultz's Orchid mix doesn't have any added fertilizers.. I scoured the bag ingredients before I used it in my tank, I have also seen others post that they use it as well...


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Good to know, I'll check that and the ABG mix.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Orchid mix is good, watch label as some will add fertilizers.
Water feature is good too, most of my females will soak in em before laying.
Never noticed my thumbs doin it but my Phyllos and Tincs sure do...
Nice work so far, keep it up !


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

After much procrastination I've finally got the bottom done.
Now all I need are the plants, let it grow in a bit, and get my frogs 
Hard to get a shot from the front as the glass was all wet, I have about 4-6" of plantable substrate all around so plant roots should be fine.
Not the best pictures since I'm not photographer but general idea of how it looks

Constructive critisism more then welcomed.


----------

